# Mini owners what size is your crate? what kind?



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you leave them just room enough to turn around and stand or a bit more than that? Sandy is just underneath the top of her wire crate 24x17x19.4 with her topknot sticking out when she stands. The length is not long enough for her to stretch out so she usually end curled against the bars with her coat sticking out. It doesn't look comfy and she is constantly shifting.

So I think I'm going to get another crate and not sure if I'm going with wire since my youngest dd likes to give Sandy toys and they end up chewed up. Would love to hear what your mini has. 

I'm not sure how tall Sandy but she isn't a small mini.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I'm not positive of the size of Lily's crate, but in checking online for crate sizes, I think it's 42" x 28" X 31". It's probably a bit big for a 12 lb miniature poodle, but we had it from another (bigger)dog. Lily has plenty of room in there. I even had her bed in there for a while and that only took up about 1/2 of it. The larger size was fine for her becuase she was already housetrained when we adopted her. If you are still housetraining, you can go a little bigger crate and use the barrier that many crates come with. I like my dog to have room to move around and shift position in the crate, arrange blankies to be comfortable, etc. not just lay in one spot, JMO.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I used a crate that size for my mini but she was a shorter mini. At the time we got her crate there were fewer choices and now there are so many.  

I saw someone at a local petco being allowed to "try" them out by letting their dog get in the crates. But I do not know if that is standard policy or just a really nice worker being helpful. 

But I have found a website that might help, it seems to have all kinds of info on dog crates and sizes. Here is a link: Dog Crate Size Guide | Dog Crate Sizes I just glanced around but it seemed fairly comprehensive.

I ended up getting a larger size for my baby that I kept upstairs. Of course the only time my baby used it was during the day as she spent her nights in my bed. But it was her "haven". She loved her crate and knew it was hers and she didn't have to share. 

Good luck finding what you both love.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

*Medium Vari Kennel ultra*

That is what we use for Laszlo. It is 28 x 20.5 x 21.5 inches . Funny, the description says it is for dogs 50-70 pounds, but it is the perfect size for a leggy 15 pound Poodle.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think that is much different than the crate that I have for Max and he is 14 lbs.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a Petco branded plastic crate, which I believe is the same as the Petmate Vari Kennel. If you go into the store, it's the size that says it fits cocker spaniels, it's perfect for my mini who is about 16 pounds and about 15 inches tall/long. He can lie on his side with his legs stretched out to the sides.

I prefer the plastic crate over the wire because it's dark and cozy like a den.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input :adore:. 
I ended up getting the Petmate Ultra Traditional Vari Kennel Intermediate 
32" L X 22.5" W X 24" H . It might be too big if we start having potty training issues but she's been good so far. She seems to really like it. As soon as she went in she got herself comfy. I love that I don't have to worry about my youngest dd (15months) giving Sandy toys like she was doing with the wire kennel.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you say 'what size is your crate?' Well, Sunny told me the same week he arrived from Canada that there was no room for a crate in his new home, so down into the storage locker it went!!! (Of course, he was 3 years old last year --- so not a pup).

When I got him home, I left the open crate in the foyer thinking it would provide him"comfort" --- well, he never walked near it, and actually pee'd on the corner of it I noticed one day, so I guess he told me what he thought about it,eh? BTW, he did have a crate from the breeder that he slept in at night and it was the same size she shipped him in -- he is a 15" mini and the crate was pretty good size for sure.


----------

